# 4 Supernatural Novels: Huge eBook, low price



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

4 Supernatural Novels: Yuppieville; Under the Ice; A Black Glass Slipper; Dark Rain

4 paranormal novels in one package, all with top reviews.

YUPPIEVILLE

Frank and Joannie want a better life than the one they currently have in Los Angeles. A quieter life. A safer one, in the sort of place where they can bring up children. So they move out of the city to the new community of Youngesville, Nevada. And at first, it seems to offer most of the things that they were looking for.

But what is the peculiar 'test' that Leonora Strang keeps putting the men around her through? Why is Judith Mackenzie under the impression she is 'vetting' newcomers? And what is the significance of October the 24th?

Welcome to a brand-new way of life ... and death. Welcome to Yuppieville.

Read an Amazon review.

UNDER THE ICE

David and Bobby are a pair of twin brothers both in love with the same woman. But on a trip to Finland, the matter gets resolved in the worst way imaginable - Bobby drowns in the icy waters just outside Helsinki. Two years later, David is still in that city and living with Krista, when a supposed magic artifact comes into their possession. And when David makes a wish upon it, dark things from the past begin resurfacing. Things like old-time sins and misdeeds. Like guilt and awful memories.

And things like Bobby himself, two years drowned and trapped under the ice ... but still here with us.

_"From beginning to end I couldn't put this book down. The story powers along and is told with great style by an author at the height of his powers. Download Under the Ice now. It absolutely cannot be missed!" - Matt Williams.
_
A BLACK GLASS SLIPPER

Owen Glazer is a young and single man with a bright, promising future. That is until, at an annual party at a top London hotel, his life gets turned completely upside-down. There in the bar, he meets Eva Elenescu, the most beautiful, beguiling woman he has ever seen. It quickly becomes apparent that she is a high-class call girl, but that's not the entire story. Eva is not doing it willingly - she is wholly the property of a vicious gang of Russian mobsters .

Owen decides to get her away from them. But the harder he tries, the deeper he finds himself sinking into a nightmarishly dark quagmire of corruption, big money, and violence. Until finally he sees the truth ... there is one way to rescue Eva, but it might cost him his immortal soul.

_"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" - Horror World.
_
DARK RAIN

There's something very strange about Raine's Landing, Massachusetts. In the first place, there's a problem getting in there ... voices start up in your head, warning you to stay away. And then there's that creepy looking mansion at the summit of the biggest hill, weird creatures roaming through its grounds.

And that's when you begin suspecting there might be some otherworldly force at work ... like witchcraft, perhaps.

_"It will keep you on the edge of your seat. A definite must read for those into dark fantasy, paranormal fiction, or just a good book" - SF Revu._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you, Ann & Betsy. Why not pick up a copy?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that goes for the rest of you too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is on special offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on many of my eBooks is almost over. Why wait? ... take advantage  while it lasts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a few more days to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer is still open to Kindle readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take advantage while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer is continuing for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing. Go ahead and take advantage of it ... get some full-length novels and long collections for a fraction of their normal price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case.Even my new full-length crime novel -- from Cemetery Dance Publications -- is at a specially low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it won't last forever, so get some copies while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You've still got a chance this month. Grab yourself a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will I continue my Special Offer past August? We'll see.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good news. The SPECIAL OFFER on most of my eBooks is continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's still there going into October. Take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Four novels in one book ... how good is that?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that continues into the month of November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take the opportunity to pick some of these books up while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But how much longer will the special offer last? Not too much longer. Grab some copies while you can,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the offer going a little longer ... until Xmas, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2018, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Pick up a bunch of novels from a much published, award shortlisted author for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And they're mostly on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it's still going this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it isn't over yet. Many of these eBooks are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my full-length novels and long collections is finished. But they are still available for $2.99, and much of my shorter work stays at the minimum price -- 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This eBook is now on 99c Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of my eBook are still available for 99c. Why not take advantage, readers?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that price is still current.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new eBooks being added to the list constantly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer is still in place. Get hold of some terrific fiction while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work on Kindle continues. And the rest is at a good price too. The full list is below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And most of this fiction is still available at a Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this terrific bargain. 4 very different novels in one Kindle eBook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of them different takes on supernatural themes.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including the first novel in my Raine's Landing supernatural thriller series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Together with 3 shorter novels, but highly-praised ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Huge book. Great value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Here's your chance to grab a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to take a look at these books, horror fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm wishing everyone at KBoards a terrific Easter break.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this huge eBook is still at a great Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That is still the case ... a huge amount of reading for a bargain price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't cancelled my Special Offers yet. So take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Prices on many of my eBooks -- including full-length novels and very large collections -- are still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case ... for the moment at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They are still available at that price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this huge collection ... 4 whole novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And at a great offer price too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this huge book for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still do that this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some great reading for over the holiday period.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And some great reading for 2020.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get yourself a copy of this huge eBook on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of reading for a very low price.


----------

